# Larger Tires, rims on ariens 924039



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Is it possible to bolt bigger rims to the axle?  Has anyone done this to theirs? 


Thanks


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome to SBF BeerGhost! I suppose anything's possible. It depends mostly on time and budget. I'm not familiar with how the differential lock on your left side wheel works, so that will be the hard part.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

At least now I know where it all goes, and whom to blame....


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

Got Big Tire mod done. 
Raided handles 4" for comfort.
Keeps the bucket from riding up in the EOD!


Time for a Beer or few!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it is possible. I suggest getting poly skids after the upgrage. The metal skids get grabby with the downward pressure on the front of the bucket.


----------



## Ariens-777 (Dec 8, 2015)

BeerGhost said:


> Got Big Tire mod done.
> Raided handles 4" for comfort.
> Keeps the bucket from riding up in the EOD!
> 
> ...




What size tires are they?


----------



## BeerGhost (Dec 17, 2013)

I have carbide brazed to the bottom of the skids since 79. They will outwear me in my lifetime. I did a thread on them... http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/14393-lifetime-snowblower-skids.html

The tire size is 4.80x8 snow hogs


----------

